# Sako L57 Bolt?



## cj35thls1ss19 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi guys i just picked up a Sako L57 blot action .243cal. I bouhgt it without the bolt.... the guy said he lost it. I didnt pay much for it but i am curios where i might be able to find one of these. either custom made or a used one.... any suggestions? thanks alot


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

That model is obselete and no other Sako parts interchange. You maybe able to find a bolt or donor action. Search the auction sites and be prepared to pay. Then you will have to find a smith willing to reset headspace to the new bolt. Have the smith go through the trigger and set the safety correctly.

Try the Sako Collectors Club, on msn.com 
http://www.communities.ninemsn.com/Sako ... oebox.msnw


----------



## cj35thls1ss19 (Dec 14, 2005)

thnak you very much


----------



## cj35thls1ss19 (Dec 14, 2005)

do you no what this gun is worth with no blot?


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a very nice and well made rifle - to the right buyer and if the rifle is very good in all other respects - you should be able to get somewhere in 250-300 range.


----------



## cj35thls1ss19 (Dec 14, 2005)

any other suggestions?


----------

